# what lube is best for the rubiks brand cube?



## Linalai66 (Jun 15, 2011)

Please dont say lubix or crc heavy duty silicone because i have lubix but dont want to waste it and i dont have heavy duty silicone here in australia 

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 15, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> Please dont say lubix or crc heavy duty silicone because i have lubix but dont want to waste it and i dont have heavy duty silicone here in australia
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


You are left with Maru, Vaseline and some other randome ****. xP Vaseline should be ok if you want to break it in, but later you should really need something else, because it eats cube. 
Lubix is good for storeboughts i think. xP


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 15, 2011)

Fail.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 15, 2011)

Just go to a local RC hobby store and ask for WT30000 "shock oil". It's sold for the shocks on RC cars and the alike.


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 15, 2011)

yea i think there is none in australia


----------



## Owen (Jun 15, 2011)

There is CRC in Australia, you just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2011)

D39


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 15, 2011)

well yea crc but not heavy duty silicone, plus i am in brisbane


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> D39


 
+1 all right


----------



## Bapao (Jun 15, 2011)

Apparently the best RC store in Brisbane:

*R C Warehouse*

3323 Logan Road
Springwood QLD 4127

1300 727 954

Click here for other suggestions:

http://www.ausrc.com/forum/showthread.php?9716-Best-RC-Hobby-store-in-Brisbane.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, you have high-viscosity silicone. . .
You look in Radio Control hobby shops, they all have it.
For instance:
http://rchobbies.com.au/store/product_info.php?products_id=7705

[EDIT: that's what i get for posting before reading the whole thread, looks like others have already said what i had to say.... ah well]


----------



## radmin (Jun 15, 2011)

"Maru" lube is what comes with Rubik's diy. It works pretty well. I can mail you a sample if can cover the shipping.
The problem with Rubiks is that you can't adjust the tension. Sometimes lube just isn't enough. 

As far as other lubes:
Jigaloo will cause surface cracks(in rubik's) 
I had vasaline in mine for a year. It will do if all else fails. Yes it eats plastic but that's a good thing in this case.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

radmin said:


> The problem with Rubiks is that you can't adjust the tension. Sometimes lube just isn't enough.


 
It was for me I got sub 20 before switching to AV and I can still get sub20 on it. (~48 sec OH)


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 15, 2011)

You kinda sound like a whiney kid.
And really? You can't find silicone spray _anywhere_?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2011)

I speedcube with a storebought and used Vaseline (GASP) because I couldn't get silicone spray. I haven't lubed my cube since, and the stickiness has worn off. So basically no lube. I like it like this.

However, people have different preferences.


----------



## radmin (Jun 15, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> It was for me I got sub 20 before switching to AV and I can still get sub20 on it. (~48 sec OH)


 
sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you don't. I've tried some that can barely turn on certain sides.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Just go to a local RC hobby store and ask for WT30000 "shock oil". It's sold for the shocks on RC cars and the alike.





Linalai66 said:


> yea i think there is none in australia


 Lol, he said there isn't a single hobby store in Australia.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 15, 2011)

> Lol, he said there isn't a single hobby store in Australia.



Yeah, at that point I was actually going to stop helping him...but maybe he didn't know what I meant and I didn't want to be a b*tch about it.

@OP: Just grab your bike, go there and ask for some shock oil. You'll get "Lubix" cheap and some fresh air at the same time  AND you'll feel like you've accomplished something. Beats us carrying your ass around right? Sorry, now I'm being a b*tch about it... Stop making me grow boobs .


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Yeah, at that point I was actually going to stop helping him...but maybe he didn't know what I meant and I didn't want to be a b*tch about it.
> 
> @OP: Just grab your bike, go there and ask for some shock oil. You'll get "Lubix" cheap and some fresh air at the same time  AND you'll feel like you've accomplished something. Beats us carrying your ass around right? Sorry, now I'm being a b*tch about it... Stop making me grow boobs .


 
Lol


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 15, 2011)

You can try Jigaloo if you have it in Australia.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

You can't tell me there is not a single store in Australia that sells Heavy duty silicone spray, you just haven't looked very hard.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2011)

super glue, then throw it away, then get a dayan something.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm.. I've heard Ppl use vegetable oil... That
Eats plastic slower....


----------



## Me (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll break this down as humorously as I can. 

Lubix is like UN Security Council resolutions: it's not a be all end all solution, as the pieces usually need lubrication themselves.

Silicone, CRC, 100% pure silicone lubricants are like mathematics: it's universal, works everywhere in the traditional sense.

Maru lube is like unicorn blood in Harry Potter: It's magical at first, but it doesn't last long and you'll soon have to reapply it.

Vaseline or any other oil based lubricant are like US foreign policies: It may work for a while, or it may seem to work on paper, but in the long term things break down.

For a Rubik's brand specifically I would go with CRC but not before this.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 16, 2011)

Me said:


> *Lubix* is like UN Security Council resolutions: it's not a be all end all solution, as *the pieces usually need lubrication themselves.*


 
I don't understand this part, because when using Lubix/Diff Oil, you still lube the pieces.


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jun 16, 2011)

Me said:


> Maru lube is like unicorn blood in Harry Potter: It's magical at first, but it doesn't last long and you'll soon have to reapply it.


 
You sir are amazing. getting in the Harry Potter analogy! I love it!!! :tu


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 16, 2011)

Me said:


> Vaseline or any other oil based lubricant are like US foreign policies: It may work for a while, or it may seem to work on paper, but in the long term things break down.
> 
> [/URL].



You had me in stitches. I think their 'things' break down even in short term... 

Love your youtube vids btw.


----------

